# Mbox 2 mini problems with protools 8.05 LE



## MrMuffinMan (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm having problems with my mbox 2 mini. mainly i'm having a hard time trying to get a signal output from the mbox to my computer. I can hear my guitar through my headphones, when hoked up to the mbox but protools doesn't show any sign of getting the signal. when i i look up setup\hardware it says that it's using the mbox. and when I disconnect the usb protools shuts down. so it works in all sense of the word but the literal

Im a n00b at this, so i'm sorry if I'm asking a stupid question. but iv'e been trying to find the solution through forums all afternoon and no one seems to have hade the exact same problem. 

Im running on Win 7 btw


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS!!

I took a look at the manual, and it _seems_ that the MBox 2 mini has had some problems with Windows 7 and requires new drivers to work. 

You _may_ be able to download the required drivers from here. Be careful! Based on the limited info that I could find the drivers have caused peoples' computers to crash. There's info on the link.

I hope that this helps!


----------

